# Advice on introducing a lead



## Butterfly (Sep 6, 2015)

Hi just wondering if anyone has got any advice of how and when to introduce a lead to my puppy he now wears his collar in the day no trouble but it is only a very light weight one he is 9 weeks 2 Moro


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Introduce it straight away. Light lead and a bit of tasty treat. 
First lesson asking for a sit and clipping on the lead while he is eating his treat.
Most important thing is not to let the lead go tight and frighten him. So lots of treats to keep him close to you and keep sessions very short. You can do this inside when the weather is foul 
Check out some of the kikopup training you tube videos.


----------



## Puzzle (Oct 17, 2015)

Puzzle came home to us at 9 weeks and we introduced the lead straight away. He was not keen to begin with and kept jumping up and biting the lead but armed with his favourite treat, small bits of sausage, we persisted.

I started inside where there were fewer distractions, walking just a few steps then treating leading up to walking from the front door to the back door and then treat. After we had that sorted we headed outside and walked back and forth along the patio. He has got really good at it now. At the moment we are working on walking round the whole garden on the lawn. This is harder as there are way more distractions and yummy smells to investigate but I keep the sausage coming and we make it round.
We have been practising for 5 minutes a few times a day and then letting him off the lead to play.

Puzzle has the all clear to go for a proper walk at the weekend so I hope our practice will have been worth it.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

All that investment in time will surely pay off. My next puppy I'll do that plus use a light chain lead for the training period in an attempt to thwart the leash biting.


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 6, 2015)

Well we have tried wouldn't say it was a success ..... He bit it or refused to move !!! 
Will continue to keep going re sausage treats are they hotdogs or normal ???


----------



## Puzzle (Oct 17, 2015)

They are normal sausages cooked and cooled and cut into really tiny bits. They are actually usually left over from my children's tea! He also likes roast chicken and cheese but so far he will do anything for sausage!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

One thing to keep in mind is that the smaller the tidbit, the harder they will work for it. I try for half the size of my pinky nail.


----------

